# is it sick? or just fat



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

hi i just get this female cobalt and i was sseing her very fat ( is this normal ) or she is a fat frog? gravid one? or really sick one? any help ?


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

sorry here isthe video


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

here is other video




 i just get her from a friend i dont know the previous husbandry


----------



## C172Flyer (Nov 3, 2011)

I dont think she looks fat really. Do you know how old she is?


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

She Came as a froglet a year ago


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I am no expert but it doesnt seem as though that frog is unhealthy.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

If it's a female she looks healthy to me. Not to obese. Any bigger and I would say you need to cut back on feeding. Is she sluggish or not moving around the viv at all?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice frog! I see nothing wrong.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Very nice frog! I see nothing wrong.


Bill has years of experience. I would take his word on it.


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

If u want to see if she is sick u should look at the ovious. Is she eating, is she able to catch flies, does she walk funny etc. If all those things are good u just have a plumpy female .


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks to all of you she si acting normal eating, chasing all aroud the terrarium, and even looks me for feed her like a dog i better stop worryng and put her with a male


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

well here she is with a male


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

and today she laid 3 eggs


----------



## C172Flyer (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats on the eggs!! That could have been why she may have looked a little plump.


----------

